# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Banana Bread

## Jharna

Ingredients: 
2 cups - all purpose flour
1 tsp - baking soda
1/4 tsp - salt
1/2 cup - butter
3/4 cup - brown sugar
2 - eggs, beaten
2 1/3 cups - mashed, overripe bananas

 Method: 
Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Lightly grease a 9x5 inch loaf pan. 
In a large bowl, combine flour, baking soda and salt. 
In a separate bowl, cream together butter and brown sugar. 
Stir in eggs and mashed bananas until well blended. 
Stir banana mixture into flour mixture; stir just to moisten. Pour batter into prepared loaf pan. 
Bake in preheated oven for 60 to 65 minutes, until a toothpick inserted into center of the loaf comes out clean. 
Let bread cool in pan for 10 minutes, then turn out onto a wire rack.

----------


## sanacook

Wow... great

----------


## mrbaazi

Classic yaar... mmmmmm mazedar

----------


## Tulip

Thanks for sharing

----------

